# The Reason I Don't Swim In Rivers Or The Sea......



## Eyeball75 (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats not gonna stop me from swimming


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

All three of them screaming like a girl. At least one had an excuse.

I see your shark and raise you a salt water crocodile.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

sorry, i misunderstood, i thought you were referring to your avatar? tadpole? cyclops spermatazoa?


----------



## Eyeball75 (Jul 9, 2012)

I see your saltwater croc and raise you........SHARKTOPUS!


----------



## Eyeball75 (Jul 9, 2012)

newconvert said:


> sorry, i misunderstood, i thought you were referring to your avatar? tadpole? cyclops spermatazoa?


Dunno what it is actually! Just like it, I use it everywhere.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Eyeball75 said:


> sorry, i misunderstood, i thought you were referring to your avatar? tadpole? cyclops spermatazoa?


Dunno what it is actually! Just like it, I use it everywhere.
[/quote]

Created in 2000

This poster was created for the System Integration group of BrightStreet, Inc. This logo was a continuation of the Eyeball Lounge logo created by Dan Marshall - titled: Eyefly.

© Dan Marshall

The original Eyefly image was a Vector/Raster PNG.

Created with Adobe Illustrator.

http://adamhumphrey.net/portfolio/portfolio_poster_art.htm

I am not stalking you I swear







... I just have odd quirks ( I just found it in 4 sec)

LGD


----------



## Eyeball75 (Jul 9, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> sorry, i misunderstood, i thought you were referring to your avatar? tadpole? cyclops spermatazoa?


Dunno what it is actually! Just like it, I use it everywhere.
[/quote]

Created in 2000

This poster was created for the System Integration group of BrightStreet, Inc. This logo was a continuation of the Eyeball Lounge logo created by Dan Marshall - titled: Eyefly.

© Dan Marshall

The original Eyefly image was a Vector/Raster PNG.

Created with Adobe Illustrator.

http://adamhumphrey...._poster_art.htm

I am not stalking you I swear







... I just have odd quirks ( I just found it in 4 sec)

LGD
[/quote]
Didn't realise it was copyrighted! When you start sneaking around in my garden in a mac and rummaging through my bins, then I will accuse you of being a stalker!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Ha ha, thats awesome.


----------



## Eyeball75 (Jul 9, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> Ha ha, thats awesome.


Subbed! Nice one Jakerock


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That was always my worry when swimming in rivers. People assume that there aren't top level predators in fresh water, but Bull Sharks live and breed in fresh water now, and they are the deadliest sharks to humans. Bull sharks are the only shark known to attack people on purpose. Great Whites will only bite a human if they think it is something else.


----------



## Eyeball75 (Jul 9, 2012)

AaronC said:


> That was always my worry when swimming in rivers. People assume that there aren't top level predators in fresh water, but Bull Sharks live and breed in fresh water now, and they are the deadliest sharks to humans. Bull sharks are the only shark known to attack people on purpose. Great Whites will only bite a human if they think it is something else.


Have you seen River Monsters, with Jeremy Wade? He has done a couple of good programs on bull sharks. It seems they can breed in fresh water now! Great!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Seen every episode of that show. Love it!

As a side note, Bull Sharks are my #1 fear when kayaking in brackish or salt water. I would rather run into a gator than one of them.


----------



## Eyeball75 (Jul 9, 2012)

AaronC said:


> Seen every episode of that show. Love it!
> 
> As a side note, Bull Sharks are my #1 fear when kayaking in brackish or salt water. I would rather run into a gator than one of them.


Yeah, me too. I like our rivers, the nastiest things we have are pike! Great forum btw, nice place


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

AaronC said:


> Great Whites will only bite a human if they think it is something else.


a politician maybe?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That or a seal.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I bet she wishes she'd have used a bigger hook now.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Jim Williams said:


> I bet she wishes she'd have used a bigger hook now.


And if she needs a bigger worm, I can help her out with that









LGD


----------

